# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  كيف اثبت حفظي .........؟

## الوايلي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـاته

اريد منكم بارك الله فيكم توجيهي في كيفية الحفظ انا حقيقةً اواجه صعوبه في الحفظ 

وماهي الطريقة المثلى للحفظ ..؟ 

نفع الله بكم

----------


## بسام الحربي

هي الكتابة
اكتب كثيرا ماتود حفظه

----------


## ابن أبي الحسن

أولا تدبر واعمل بقول الله عز وجل (( وَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ وَيُعَلِّمُكُمُ اللّهُ وَاللّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ ))
وأخلص النية لله عز وجل، وليكن حفظك لوجه الله لا غير.

 وعليك بالدعاء، ادعُ الله ليل نهار، وليكن همك العلم والعمل وتبليغ العلم، وستوفق بإذن الله.

 ثم عليك بالتكرار مع قراءة التفاسير إن كنت تريد حفظ ومراجعة القرآن، أو قراءة الشروح إن كان غير القرآن.

وأنصحك بقراءة مقدمة الشيخ عبدالعزيز الخضير لكتابه النافع المجموع المفيد للطالب المستفيد، تكلم فيها عن الحفظ بشكل موسع، وتكلم عن أهمية وكيفية الحفظ، وما يعين على الحفظ، وأسباب النسيان. 
http://www.4shared.com/file/JS-GkN3S/__online.html

  هذه النصيحة أنا أولى الناس بها وأول المقصرين فيها، واستغفر الله، ولكن أرجو أن أنتفع وأنفع بها.
والله المستعان

----------


## الوايلي

بسام الحربي 
جزاك الله خير اخوي فعلاً الكتابة لها اثر عظيم في الحفظ وكنت افعل ذلك ولكن سرعان ما أنسى 

ابن ابي الحسن 
وفقك الله على ما قدمت فعلاً الآية صريحة وواضحة والتقوى يكون سبب لتوفيق الإنسان بكل شيئ وليس للحفظ فقط 
واحسنت : الدعاء من اعظم الاسباب لتصل إلى مبتغاك 

اسئل الله العلي القدير أن يفقهنا في دينه وأن يجعله خالصاً لوجه الله 
تذكرت قول إبن عثيمين رحمه الله أنه يقول قال الإمام احمد بن حنبل : (( لا يعدل العلم شيئ لمن صحته نيته )) او نحو هذا الكلام 

دمتم بود ،،،

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحفظ نفسه ليس مشكلة؛ لأنه يحصل بالتكرار مهما كانت ذاكرتك ضعيفة؛ ولهذا لا يشكو أحد من نسيان الفاتحة مثلا ولا آية الكرسي ولا نحو ذلك.
ولكن المشكلة هي في تثبيت الحفظ، وهذه المشكلة تظهر غالبا من الاعتماد على مجرد ثبوت الحفظ للمرة الأولى؛ إذ يظن الحافظ أنه ما دام قد حفظ حفظا قويا للمرة الأولى فلن ينسى، وهذا غير صحيح.
فالحفظ يصعب أن يثبت عند معظم الناس إلا إذا كان على مراحل وأوقات متفاوتة.

وعلماء الذاكرة لهم اجتهادات في هذه الأوقات لعل أقربها ما يأتي:
- تكرر للمرة الأولى كثيرا بحيث يثبت الحفظ ثبوتا أوليا (يقترح مثلا 50 مرة على الأقل)
- تكرر للمرة الثانية بعد المرة الأولى بيوم ويكون التكرار أقل (يقترح مثلا 25 مرة)
- تكرر للمرة الثالثة بعد المرة الثانية بيومين ويكون التكرار أقل (يقترح مثلا 20)
- تكرر للمرة الرابع بعد المرة الثالثة بخمسة أيام ويكون التكرار أقل (يقترح مثلا 15)
- تكرر للمرة الخامسة بعد المرة الرابعة بعشرة أيام ويكون التكرار أقل (يقترح مثلا 10)
- تكرر للمرة السادسة بعد المرة الخامسة بشهر (5 مرات)
- تكرر للمرة السابعة بعد المرة السادسة بثلاثة أشهر (5 مرات)
- تكرر للمرة الثامنة بعد المرة السابعة بستة أشهر (5 مرات)

وتتميز هذه الطريقة بأنها تثبت المحفوظ في الذاكرة لمدة طويلة جدا مع تكرار قليل نسبيا.
ولكن صعوبة هذه الطريقة في أنها تحتاج إلى جدول تذكير بمواعيد التكرار؛ وتزول هذه الصعوبة بوضع مربعات مع التواريخ بأعلى الصفحة المحفوظة ثم وضع علامات على كل مرة تنتهي فيها من المراجعة.

والله الموفق.

----------


## الوايلي

ابو مالك العوضي

طريقة ممتازة جـداً الله يجزاك خير على ما قدمت 

حضرت درساً للشيخ المحدث صالح بن سعد الحيدان 

الشيخ كان يذكر كيف سيرة الحفاظ وكيف كانت حياتهم ووما ذكره يقول أن احد السلف يقرأ ويحفظ الآن وبعد شهر من بعد حفظه يراجع هل هو إلى الآن مازال يذكر ام لا فإذا نسي اخذ يبكي على نفسه 

ولا شك إنها الهمة يا اخوان وكل همه ان يحفظ 

فكرتك جميله اخي الكريم سأبدء بها عن قريب بإذن الله ،،

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## طالبة فقه

الابتعاد عن الذنوب والمعاصي ثم عليك بالكتابة والتكرار

----------


## الوايلي

مرّت 5 سنوات على هذا الموضوع وانا لا زلت اقول سأحفظ سأحفظ .. اللهم أعنّا على انفسنا .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله فيك .
يسر الله لك ، ونسأل الله أن يعيننا على تحصيل العلم وأن ييسر أسبابه، وأن يجعله خالصا له .

----------

